# Ute fan only thread



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found it to be really annoying to have to read through some people trolling/stirring the pot from the other team when discussing a certain favorite college team. So, here is where U fans can reply to posts in the "BYU fan only" thread. Troll away!
PS-congrats on the win! Every week that we get closer to being 11-0 for both teams in Utah...that would be absolutely incredible!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't say I am a true Ute fan because my home is not on wheels and I have all of my teeth. I am getting sick of the Y thinking the U shouldn't be ranked and that BYU should be playing USC for a national championship next week. When BYU and Utah meet I know that the Y at this point would be a 7-12 pt favorite. That will make it all the more enjoyable to watch Y fan cry about the "homer" calls the Utes got to snub ruin thier 1st chance at a BCS bowl!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I can't say I am a true Ute fan because my home is not on wheels and I have all of my teeth. I am getting sick of the Y thinking the U shouldn't be ranked and that BYU should be playing USC for a national championship next week. When BYU and Utah meet I know that the Y at this point would be a 7-12 pt favorite. That will make it all the more enjoyable to watch Y fan cry about the "homer" calls the Utes got to snub ruin thier 1st chance at a BCS bowl!


Oh Orvis just wait till we meet on the grid iron for fantasy, I'm going to dance all over your red skirt! You know I did notice your red sweat shirt when we went fishing! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

U in ta Man :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: Your post explains a lot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> U in ta Man :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: Your post explains a lot.


Very original. :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I am a true Ute fan because my home is not on wheels and I have all of my teeth. I am getting sick of the Y thinking the U shouldn't be ranked and that BYU should be playing USC for a national championship next week. When BYU and Utah meet I know that the Y at this point would be a 7-12 pt favorite. That will make it all the more enjoyable to watch Y fan cry about the "homer" calls the Utes got to snub ruin thier 1st chance at a BCS bowl!
> ...


Sorry to dissapoint my team is ND, and there is a rule that you can't root for BYU and ND or you go straight to hell. So I do cheer on the utes but if the loose I do not plan on jumping off any buildings. I thought this was for U fans only what are you doing in this thread? Closet U fan cmon I won't tell...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*GO UTES!!!!*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess there isn't anyone else around to read this to utahutefan. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I guess there isn't anyone else around to read this to utahutefan. :roll:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just had to post a few pics for fun!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those BYU chicks are hot!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been to my fair share of Y games and I can tell you for sure that none of those girls ever attended the Y, let alone cheered for them. 

For instance, notice the distinct lack of girth. As I have noted before (pro) BYU co-eds and BYU tight ends are virtually interchangeable, also notice there are no feedbags in any of the pictures, keep in mind are very hungry hungry girls! 

You will also notice that none of them have a wedding ring and a first trimester belly, that is after all what ALL BYU co-eds attend the Y for.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen plenty of BYU cheerleaders that I wouldn't hesitate to fornicate with, barring my current marital status, of course.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have seen plenty of BYU cheerleaders that I wouldn't hesitate to fornicate with, barring my current marital status, of course.


+1.... one of the few decent things about BYU football.... the Cougarettes, or whatever the hell they call those slinky little hotties in tight blue outfits. :lol: Nice thing is, Vicadin, Percocet and a couple beers and they might as well be attending the U.


----------

